# national trappers acoation



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

how do you join and does t cost much


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

http://www.nationaltrappers.com/


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

spank, are you a member of the LTA? if not you should definately join as soon as possible. i have some numbers for some guys. real good stuff.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

no i am not but i would like to


----------

